# Has anyone seen Laticrete spectra lock change to UV?



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Has anyone seen spectra lock epoxy grout change color or yellowing a home with a lot of sun/UV? 

I need to grout a project of about 1500ft and would like to use spectra lock or permacolor. How is the stain resistance on the permacolor fm experience?


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

mcu said:


> Has anyone seen spectra lock epoxy grout change color or yellowing a home with a lot of sun/UV?
> 
> I need to grout a project of about 1500ft and would like to use spectra lock or permacolor. How is the stain resistance on the permacolor fm experience?





> Light colors may darken and dark colors may fade slightly
> from direct UV exposure in exterior applications. Consult
> with LATICRETE Technical Services for specific exterior
> recommendations.


http://www.spectralock.com/Portals/0/datasheets/lds6380.pdf


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes I read that but my rep said that it's not an issue anymore. This is why I asked if anyone has seen it themselves. 

Is permacolor with a sealer a better option for a home with a lot of sunlight but still want good stain resistance or is sealing kinds of pointless?


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

mcu said:


> Yes I read that but my rep said that it's not an issue anymore. This is why I asked if anyone has seen it themselves.
> 
> Is permacolor with a sealer a better option for a home with a lot of sunlight but still want good stain resistance or is sealing kinds of pointless?


Ask your rep if he will give you a written warranty to cover your ass otherwise you are **** outa luck because what I gave you is what the company will cover if there is a problem.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

:drink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, epoxy grout can discolor from UVs. Here's the info on the latest SpectraLOCK:
_"Light colors may darken and dark colors may fade slightly from direct UV exposure in exterior applications. Consult with LATICRETE Technical Services for specific exterior recommendations."_


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

mcu said:


> Is permacolor with a sealer a better option for a home with a lot of sunlight but still want good stain resistance or is sealing kinds of pointless?


Sealing a cementitious grout is a bandage at best. Permacolor will give you superior stain resistance over standard grout but will not match what you get with epoxy.

Ever consider urethane grout?


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

So should I go with quartzlock2? I know what angus will say looking at previous posts  18L here is 129 contractor pric and I need three ins for the 1500ft job. A little pricy and about 30% more than spectra lock. That's up here in Canada so not sure how much cheaper it is in the USA. This one will not discolor with time and uv?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That is about 30% more than I pay.

Urethane will not discolor from UV.


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Is the color chart right on or always a shade lighter/darker?

Any problems with high white or antique white?

This is the tile it will be fore
http://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t386/mcu999/tile/ec64e44c.jpg


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's another review of white, not from me :laughing:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/quartzlock-2-high-white-bright-white-grout-vancouver-95407/


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Angus do you have a color chart from laticrete or mapei by chance to tell me what the high white and antique white from quartz lock compares to?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

High White is the whitest grout I have ever seen.


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks! so what would be the closest match to sauterne #18 and almond #85 from laticrete? I think high white might be too white for the tile and since i have to overnight the quartzlock since not very popular up here and they dont carry much, I can't see it in person.


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

i will drive 40 mins away tomorrow to see the color chart at a designers shop that the Quartzlock rep gave me. It's wierd that no one carries it stock...makes you wonder why not since it's such a good product.

When looking at the color samples/sticks, are they right on after you have installed?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Demand as far as I can tell. Because of the goofy taxes or import tariffs, whatever makes your stuff so expensive up there, it's just not so cost efficient. For me, QuartzLock 2 is quite a bit cheaper than SpectraLOCK.


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Yea I guess demand. So in your opinion what would be the best matches to those colors? So permacolor with sealer does not even come close in terms of stain resistance, right?


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

So I picked up a bunch of quartzlock2 today in cream 210 color because it was the second lightest to white. I popped open a small 9lb tub to try the grout and the color is way off. Much more yello and green thn in the sample sticks. Does the color change as it dries? I sure hope so


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The grout tends to dry a bit lighter than what you see in the bucket.


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

How long does it take to dry to take it's final color? In the bucket it looks nothing like when its on after 60mins. When I apply it it looks good but when it starts drying it turns darker and green/yellow. Wondering if I would of gone with white instead. Did you see the pic of my tile? What color would you have picked?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Pics viewed over a computer screen are useless when it comes to color selection. I really have no idea what that tile looks like in person. Also, what the customer's expectations are is not something I'm aware of.

With the literally thousands of feet of urethane I've installed, color has not been an issues. I'm trying to see if I can find pics of any cream 210 I've installed.


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes I understand computer makes it look different but I compared the color to the sticks and it looks nothing like it.

Have you done any beige/white floor in high white? Any pics by chance of whit and cream colors you've done? I can go and bring it back and get another color but what if it looks worse than this one?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mcu said:


> I can go and bring it back and get another color but what if it looks worse than this one?


I have a better idea. Hire a tile guy and pay him to do the job right. :thumbsup:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> I have a better idea. Hire a tile guy and pay him to do the job right. :thumbsup:


What does that have to do with him not liking a grout color?:blink:


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Who says the tile job is not done right? The issue is not the tile job but rather the color not matching to the color sticks.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Part of doing a tile job right is using the right grout. A professional tile man who has been specializing at it for a few years will have a much better chance of getting it right than someone trying to do so by asking questions on the internet.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

This was Cream 210 with sealed travertine:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

This is High White with sealed Carrera marble:


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Angus, thanks for the photos. My cream looks way different. Would you happen to have a pic of bone also?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Part of doing a tile job right is using the right grout. A professional tile man who has been specializing at it for a few years will have a much better chance of getting it right than someone trying to do so by asking questions on the internet.


Not sure that this is a valid statement. Your ability to install a quality tile job has little to do with how well you coordinate colors. Some of the worst color recommendations I have ever seen came from great installers.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

slowsol said:


> Not sure that this is a valid statement. Your ability to install a quality tile job has little to do with how well you coordinate colors. Some of the worst color recommendations I have ever seen came from great installers.


Of course it's valid. Put yourself in the place of Helen and Harry Homeowner, the people we all want to please.

Two installers with equal mechanical ability, but one has a great style and color sense as well. Which one are they more likely to favor? Quality is not mechanical ability alone; robots can do that.

But my point was that even someone with little style sense will, with enough experience, know how a sample compares with what the product looks like after installation. That kind of knowledge is extremely difficult if not impossible to convey over the internet.


----------



## mcu (Mar 2, 2008)

Angus, quick question for you. I just did an install of 1500 ft of unglazed porcelain that states should be sealed on the box. The tile recommends cleaning it with an acid then sealing after grout. I did a small test on a 24 hour quartz lock and the acid did not seem to moisten it or change color.

Would you do this prior to quartz lock to help remove the haze better or after the grout is done? I am just wondering if the sand in the grout will remove parts of the sealer and need reselling again after.

I am using DuPont stone tech bulletproof sealer.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Any solvent-based sealer needs to cure for 72 hours before QuartzLock 2 can be installed.

I would seal before grouting.


----------



## hbrothberg (Nov 5, 2009)

*Laticrete SpectraLOCK color Change due to long term exposure to UV?*

Yes, our literature states:

_"Light colors may darken and dark colors may fade slightly
from direct UV exposure in exterior applications. Consult
with LATICRETE Technical Services for specific exterior
recommendations."_

This would be based on LONG TERM direct sun exposure. Particularly in "sun intense" areas such as FL, AZ, Queensland, the UAE etc.

SpectraLOCK is rather well proven for exterior installations and does NOT exhibit extreme darkening or fading !

Henry


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

And there you have it , from the main man himself..

Thanks for the information Henry..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Floormasta78 said:


> And there you have it , from the main man himself..
> 
> Thanks for the information Henry..


Cheater gotta go bringing CEOs in and stuff :laughing:



Henry, _is_ the man.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey,I just emailed him. Asking IF it was possible to share with us his thoughts..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't make me get Bill Campbell in here :jester:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol

;(


----------

